# can you identify this guy



## crime (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought 6 of these guys a month or two back in the assorted african cichlid tank. Have been reserching on the net to try and find anything that looks similar, with no luck. I just hope they are not hybrids. They should be around 3 to four months, maybe even two. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No idea on species or species mix. (Clearly Mbuna some were in its make up) but I would not have bought them. The one in the photo looks quite ill to me. (Mbuna should not be swelled like that) The eyes being slightly distended is a very bad sign.
Sadly anyone can sell fish but there are only a few guys about who sell great fish at great prices.


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Acei/Crabro


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Crabro X Fuelleborni? one could only make wild guesses. he does look very odd :-?

are they all the same color? and do they all stay the same color and barring?


----------



## crime (Mar 22, 2008)

They remain the same color and show the same constant barring. The pic is of the more dominant one, so it is just a bit darker than the rest. There is one or two that is lighter in the tan color and one (the smallest) with faded barring. It is not sick or anything the picture just made it look fat and sick (sorry hard to take good fish pics since they move around alot).


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

i think he looks quite good .. but he does look a little " poofy "


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Just my input - but with that short looking face maybe?????? Tropheops X Crabro


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Could be, or AfraxCrabro. Did you try asking him?


----------



## crime (Mar 22, 2008)

Asking who, what? The lfs where i bought it had maybe two batches of fry in an assorted tank. They were an inch or less fry so it was pretty cheap. A little over $20 if I remember. The larger batch was suppoesdly brought in by a little kid for store credit. The smaller batch was from what looked to be a yellowtail acei (thats what the person that worked there pointed at when I asked her what the fry were, she actually said "thats the mother"), but I just saw some fry from a yellowtail acei at a chain store and they look nothing like that. So i guess my big question is are these a hybrid or can they actually be a pure cichlid of some type? Hmmm.....


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

too me they look like a hybrid ... or maybe its hormoned .. but it has alot or too much color to be a mbuna..


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> too me they look like a hybrid ... or maybe its hormoned .. but it has alot or too much color to be a mbuna..


??? Just looks like a hybrid crabro x something to me. 20 bucks each or for the lot?


----------



## crime (Mar 22, 2008)

It was around $20 for the whole lot.


----------

